# Rs Owners Club Show



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi all
The Northern Ireland Regional group is to hold an end of season Regional Day in same location as our May Day Show at The McKee Clock Arena Bangor on Saturday 30th August.
All Fords and cars of interest welcome.
Cars need to be in before 11 o'clock.
£5 entry fee with all proceeds to charity.
Usual trophies and prizes will be awarded.

Hope to see you all there.

Cheers Sean............


----------



## johnboy (Aug 10, 2008)

what time will this run to


----------



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

johnboy said:


> what time will this run to


Will finish up around 4 o'clock

Sean.............


----------

